# Scraping rubbing popping sound when turning at slow speed



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So ive noticed since i bought the car a month ago,(About a week of that month its been in the shop..Belt, Tensioner and a Gasket around dip stick to step squeaking, also 3 recalls) Id say about 5-6 times now ive heard this scraping sound when turning at very low speeds like almost at idle. Its sound like its coming from the front right but i cant be sure. Also i feel like when it happens i can feel it in the gas pedal like it vibrates a little maybe. I havent been able to replicate it on my own it just happens when it wants to. I wanted to see if anyone has gone through this or knows what this is?

Ive also heard a loud pop sound like someone threw a rock at the underneath of my car a couple times. This happens when at slow speeds where there is a big dip like pulling out of a gas station on to a main road sometimes they have a big dip inbetween the gas station driveway and the main road if that makes sense? Havent been able to replicate this either it just happens. 

Its frustrating/disappointing reading on here all the problems with this car. It scares me. When i bought this car i was planning on keeping it for a long time(5-6 years) now im already thinking about gettin rid of it when the warranty is up.(2 years) It a shame cause i do really like the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ether bad CV joints or upper strut bearings. Can't get any simpler than what the Cruze is using for front suspension. Would highly suggest you stay far away from the 13 point suspension used on more expensive vehicles.

Had problems like this with my 04 Cavalier, upper strut bearings were never tempered nor greased. At 20 bucks each for new ones, least they were tempered, but still not greased, but did grease them first, less then 40 minutes per wheel to change them, been good ever since with even an extra 100K miles on them. Been a recall on half axles, forget to temper them.

One thing I love about my Cruze, its super simple and inexpensive to repair. Those rubber bushings in the control arms and stabilizer bar should be sprayed with silicone at least every oil changed. Try and get your dealer to do this. This is what is called a grease job on this car. Also the rear control arm bushings.

One thing I really hate is lubricated for life, no such thing, haven't done this yet, but added zerk fittings to my ball joints. They last a lot longer with a tad of new grease every once in awhile. With hub bearings, dey all do dis, dead meat on this issue.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I had a very similar issue on a previous car and it just ended up being the brake disc dust shield was rubbing, causing scrapping sound during a left turn. Could be something that simple.

The same car oddly made a popping sound when coming out of parking lots too, although it was very random and intermittent. It seems like it did that ever since I hit a construction "bump" going way too fast that was a huge lip from blacktop to concrete. I think it was coil spring related, but mechanics never saw anything wrong and it never did get worse or seem to affect anything.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

ThANKS FOR the info..No one else has has this problem with the Cruze? Problem after problem yesterday i noticed my AC whistles really high pitch on notch 4 and 5. SMH


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mo Cruze said:


> Its frustrating/disappointing reading on here all the problems with this car. It scares me. When i bought this car i was planning on keeping it for a long time(5-6 years) now im already thinking about gettin rid of it when the warranty is up.(2 years) It a shame cause i do really like the car.


I have read thousands of post since I joined this forum, joined a year before I even bought my cruze. I did not let any of the potential issues scare me then and still to this day over 50,000 miles later I do not regret my purchase. I will have owned my 2012 cruze 3 years this coming up april. 

Why not stop reading the negative forum posts if they are making you look at your car under a magnifying glass & just go out an enjoy driving your car?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

City loves putting what I call sticky stones on the road, little stones coated with tar, don't even roll it, expect traffic to do this. When I see a road like this, try to find another route to take.

Those stones get stuck between the shield and the rotor and really make a racket, also happens on gravel roads. Sometimes these stones will drop off on their own, others, have no choice but to pull the rotor to clean them out. When you know your vehicle, can identify these strange sounds, wife and stepdaughter panic, just say, I will give another day and see what happens.

Just saying when a noise is posted, can only guess what the problem is.

So in the summer get sticky stones and bits of rusty looking spots all over your vehicle because they are grinding up tires now with bits of steel belts in the mix, also tar covered. In the winter, we get road salt. In the spring pot holes, in the fall leaves that can plug up the MVAC system. Can't win. Forgot about insects plugging up the condenser causing overheating problems and reduced AC efficiency.

All vehicles are this way, maybe we should leave them in the showroom.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Spaced out i think your right. Ive grown a little paranoid of the car after reading all these posts and maybe im looking under a magnifying glass and studying a little too much. But these things are really happening..im not crazy lol 

But hey i found out what the scraping vibrating rubbing sound was. Its the ABS check. Found out in another forum. It happens everytime after i start that car and start driving. I dont notice it everytime but they said this was normal funcion of the car. I mean none of my other cars in my life have ever done that i think it was a reasonable worry. 

I also noticed on this car in drive throughs ill hear the brakes like releasing air. Sounds like a bus lol. I asked the dealer to check it when the car was there for another problem and they said they was normal function as well.

But as for the pop sound on the dips havent figured that out yet but it hasnt happened again yet. So im gonna take your advice and stop looking for problems and just enjoy the car!! Just wanted to make sure my baby was ok!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From your original description I never would have come up with the ABS self test. All GM vehicles since at least 2000 have done this. It's just much more noticeable in the Cruze. Go enjoy your Cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mo Cruze said:


> But hey i found out what the scraping vibrating rubbing sound was. Its the ABS check. Found out in another forum. It happens everytime after i start that car and start driving. I dont notice it everytime but they said this was normal funcion of the car. I mean none of my other cars in my life have ever done that i think it was a reasonable worry.


The three people I know who bought cruze after me actually asked me about this 12MPH noise. I had never heard a car do this before either, now I don't even notice it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> From your original description I never would have come up with the ABS self test. All GM vehicles since at least 2000 have done this. It's just much more noticeable in the Cruze. Go enjoy your Cruze.


My 98 Buick did this but it was louder and behind the dash. It took me almost a year to figure that out on 2 forums.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Heck, even my 88 Supra makes that noise for the first start when the engine is started at about 5-6 mph. If I switch off the ignition it does it again as well as my 92 DeVille. Called the dynamic check, when you first switch on the ignition, ABS light comes on for the static test checking the continuity of the master and pump relays and all four wheel sensors for opens or shorts.

At speed, the pulse for the wheel sensors are counted and compared, but sure a not pop sound, turns don't make any difference. More like a two second long buzz sound. 

Also a diagnostic tool if the ABS light does go off when the ignition switch is first turned on, but then comes on after that buzz sound, not getting your correct pulses. Could be rust filling the gaps on sprocket, a sensor with good continuity, but a weak output, or even a flat tire.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Ive also heard a loud pop sound like someone threw a rock at the underneath of my car a couple times. This happens when at slow speeds where there is a big dip like pulling out of a gas station on to a main road sometimes they have a big dip inbetween the gas station driveway and the main road if that makes sense? Havent been able to replicate this either it just happens.
> 
> Its frustrating/disappointing reading on here all the problems with this car. It scares me. When i bought this car i was planning on keeping it for a long time(5-6 years) now im already thinking about gettin rid of it when the warranty is up.(2 years) It a shame cause i do really like the car.


 Hey Moe, what do you know? 3 Year Warranty. Is your Pop in the rear? Just got my car back for the Pop. I hope this Repair Order can help because my Dealer got it wrong the first time and ordered a new rear trailing arm which was working just fine. My Detailer and his assistant came just today to de grease and clean my CRUZE and couldn't believe the hideous Pop was gone! What a racket Dealers have with diagnosing the wrong part or just blowing you off which is way easier? Had Uploader problems so here is a picture of the PDF


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy, that repair order makes sense. The suspension is installed with the car body "hanging" so the stresses are different.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Steady Eddy. I will definately show the dealer this next time i bring the car in. I havent heard this noise in a couple weeks heard it like 2 or 3 times so far. But i have 2 years left on my warranty so no rush i guess. Just gonna try to enjoythe car for a little at least until i start hearing it again. So all they did was loosen the rear susupension bolts and tighting them back up?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Thanks Steady Eddy. I will definately show the dealer this next time i bring the car in. I havent heard this noise in a couple weeks heard it like 2 or 3 times so far. But i have 2 years left on my warranty so no rush i guess. Just gonna try to enjoythe car for a little at least until i start hearing it again. So all they did was loosen the rear susupension bolts and tighting them back up?


 That is all, no new parts, 7 Shop days, 9 days of Enterprise, and as of this morning a crisp $100 bill from the General Manager for sharing some unique inside views about the repair as documented in another thread!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

So far, all those super loud banging rod knocking squeaky noises have been coming from vehicles next to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> So far, all those super loud banging rod knocking squeaky noises have been coming from vehicles next to me.


And probably from speakers and not the suspension.


----------

